# New protection for the chicks



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

We don't have a rooster so we got the next best thing. This is 8 week old Daisy. So loves the chickens and with any luck will help keep them safe.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Daisy is a cutie! My peepers will arrive Thursday or Friday and we are will get a puppy too. Is it ok to get a mixed breed or should I stick to those herding/protection breeds? I have heard that Marema and Australian Cattle or Shepherd are good ones. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

How sweet!!!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Our pit bull was well into adulthood when we brought the chickens home. I don't know what it is about them but she loves the things! I think it depends a lot on the dog's personality, though I would deffinatelly stay away from dog breeds that are bred for ratting, birding, or otherwise killing small animals... Just had a friend take in a Jack Russel which broke out of the house while she was at work and decimated her flock. She had a quite a few birds too - it was total carnage.  

There are always livestock protection breeds to look into too.... like the Great Pyrenees.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Daisy is a cutie! My peepers will arrive Thursday or Friday and we are will get a puppy too. Is it ok to get a mixed breed or should I stick to those herding/protection breeds? I have heard that Marema and Australian Cattle or Shepherd are good ones. Any suggestions appreciated.


I'm not sure. Daisy is a pure German shepherd from a friend of ours who's police K-9 breed with their family German shepherd. She was the runt and the last one to go. We really didn't want another dog but my little boy fell in love with her. She is very smart though and we are glad to have her. At 8 weeks she will sit for a treat and go through the doggie door. ( just not to potty).


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Daisy looking good!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Anatolian shepherds are awsome protection dogs. Perfect for any type of gaurding.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

IF a Boxer is raised _as a PUP_ with the chickens....., you won't find a more protective _AND _smart, congenial breed for Protection.
The Boxer will think they are HIS Family *! *( and NOBODY _messes _with HIS Family...._except _Family. ) 
But, he needs to be talked to...and _kindly _disciplined. ( Ya gotta _explain _things to those stubbornly intelligent dogs. They DO _LOVE _to PLAY and PLAY _ROUGH _*! *They aren't called "Boxers" for no reason. _*Ha-Ha !*_ )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mpgo4th said:


> Daisy looking good!


She's adorable! I have a Shepard too and she is just awesome! So smart and a great watch dog! How old is she?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> She's adorable! I have a Shepard too and she is just awesome! So smart and a great watch dog! How old is she?


8 weeks old


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mpgo4th said:


> 8 weeks old


Aw! Just a baby, how cute!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Daisy I adorable! 

We have a Catahoula and a chihuahua mix that are great around the chickens so far. We also have a red healer/bull terrier and a lab mix that are more challenged with the idea that the chickens aren't their chew toys.

Good luck with your pup, I think she'll make a fine shepherd of her flock.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My australian shepherd is very gentle and protective toward my chickens such a sweetie, and he's a beautiful dog too


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

If you reAlly want a top-o-da line dog for guarding chickens i recommend Great parenese(hope i spelled that right)! My uncle has one and it is great! Anything that flys and tries to land "Pup Pup" will attack it and force it to keep flying. Also Pup Pup keeps away predators like *****, foxes etc.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is the Great Pyrenees( correct spelling)( not my picture)


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is the anatolian shepherd i was alking about.

Not my photos. Used for educational purposes only.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are some beautiful pictures wow thank you! Will the Great Pyrenees handle the SE Texas heat & humidity with all that hair?


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Great Pyrenees does well in SC. I have several friends that have them. Not sure how much the weather differs from here and SE Texas.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

mpgo4th said:


> Daisy looking good!


Daisy is a doll...! What a perfect face. Makes me want a dog.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

The reason why i perfer the the anatolian over the pyrenees is just because of the fur. Missouri has brutal hot humid summers and cold winters. The anatolian's coat is short enough to be ok in the heat and is hardy eough to be ok in the cold. Dont think it is right to put a cold weather dog through such heat. Not humane in my mind. Both are great dogs though. I have the companian breed of the great pyrenees, the pyrenean shepherd. Great herding dog. Also i perfer the anatolian because of bias. Im bosnian... Gotta support my sister country turkey lol


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a lab and jack russel. They guard my girls like its the end of the world. They are hilarious. They won't let them out of the back yard.


----------

